# Lulu has blood in her eye



## cheryl (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm really worried guys!

It's Lulu,she's my little blind girl,she is totally blind.

I picked her up just before,to give her a cuddle and i was talking to her and just checking her over when i noticed one of her eyes,it wasn't white,it's red!,oh my gosh!it looks like she has blood inside her eye!

could it be a burst blood vessel or something?....i don't know!..but i know that i'm very worried!

I don't know how this could have happened!

cheryl


----------



## JimD (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi cheryl,

I'm thinking that you'll want to have a vet check it.

It could be a that a blood vessel has ruptured. I'm not that familiar with the anatomy of a rabbit's eye, though.

Prayers and good thoughts sent in hopes that everything will be ok.

~Jim


----------



## m.e. (Jan 6, 2007)

Could she have injured it? (i.e. poked it on something she didn't see? )

Poor girl ray: I agree, you should probably have a vet take a look at it :hug2:


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Jan 6, 2007)

Poor sweetie! I think a vet should check it, just in case. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 6, 2007)

Poor little girl. I agree that a vet should check this out. ray:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you guys,for just being there 

I noticed her eye just after 5:30 last night,and i freaked,i rang around trying to find a vet that was open,but it was a saturday and thevets close early,can you believe that i even rang the after hours emergency but no one would answer the phone,what if she was dying or something and i needed the vet desperately!!,it's sunday morning now so i will have to wait for the afternoon when the vets open,but as soon as i get an appoitment i'm on my way

Emily..i was thinking the same thingthat maybe she poked herself in the eye or something

I'm really scared to think that she might lose her eye

She's blind and she doesn't need this happening to her

cheryl


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2007)

How is she?

She might have walked into something and hurt her eye.

Hope she's Ok!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for asking Spring!

Lulu is fine in herself,she's still doing everything as normal,it's just her eye,it looks pretty scary

Lulu has an appoitment to see the vetlater on this evening,since the vet was all booked,Dr Taka said that i could comeback after closingtime and he will see her then,that was just nice of him

I'm justhoping it's nothing to serious

I will post a picture of what her eye looks likelater.

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2007)

Let us know how the appointment goes! I hope it's nothing serious.

It would be interesting to see a picture and know what the vet says about it.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 7, 2007)

ray:ray:ray:

I hope Luna is ok!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Greta (Jan 7, 2007)

Prayers and best wishes to you and Lulu :clover:ray:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2007)

How did it go?ray:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 11, 2007)

The vet looked at Lulu's eye,but couldn't really tell me much,he said that it is bleeding inside and it needs to form a blood clot so it will stop,he said it looks like a burst blood vessel,either she hurt herself somehow,or it just happened on it's own,he couldn't see no other damage to her eye,so he's thinking more along the lines like it just happened itself.

I have to put eye ointment in her eye lid,oh my gosh! i didn't realize that bunnies have such stretchable eyelids!,i have to pull her eyelid out and put the cream in there,i have to do that twice a day for 10days.

I was so worried that the vet was going to say that Lulu's eye will have to be removed.

Now i just hope this oitment will help clear her eye



This is just a picture of Lulu's eye,her eye is a bit wet because i had just applied the ointment







cheryl


----------



## Anneliese (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww, poor Lulu. Hope her eye will clear up soon. ray:


----------



## Mikoli (Jan 12, 2007)

Aww, poor little girl.  I hope her eye clears up soon. ray: How is she today?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 12, 2007)

Is that my punkin in your avatar??

Oh, nothing can happen to my little love!

Please give her many many kisses for me. I'll be praying fora quick recovery. Good for you for acting quickly.You're the Best Mom shecould have, that is, since it can't be me. 

Seriously, I'll be thinking and praying for her.

-Carolyn


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2007)

Sending lots of love and prayers your way.ray:

Get well soon little Lulu :sickbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for asking Mikoli ,Lulu is doing good,she's not to bad about getting the cream put in her eye,but the little bugger waits just until i'm about to squeeze it in and she shuts her eye,every time! 

Carolyn,no this isn't your little love,this is Lulu,but if this is any consolation,Lulu is just as perfect as Chocolate Bunny,but Lulu don't pounce like a cat like Chocolate Bunny does :rofl:

Thanks Haley,i really do appreciate that,i'm prayingso hard myself that her eye will get better.

cheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 6, 2007)

How's Lulu doing? Any improvements at all??

Poor Pumpkin - and Momma.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 6, 2007)

Carolyn,thanks so much for asking 

There is no improvement in Lulu,i don't know what to do anymore Carolyn!,everything seems to be going wrong with her!,and it's stressing me out to see her like that,she is still having bladder issues as well,which she has had for months now!,i keep taking her back to the vet nearly every month-2 months,for this problem,she has baytril and then is ok for a little while and then it's back again!,and then back of to the vet again,now just this morning,i noticed her other eye is a bit watery and she had it closed,i just checked her before and she had it open but it was watery,it looks like she's been crying,itfeels like everything is just going wrong with her!!!,oh and i also just found a lump on the top of her leg 

I have this bad feeling in my stomache,and it makes me feel sick every time i think about it

I have been going through this for months and months!

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, Im so sorry to hear this. I know how you feel though, when you dont even want to post about it because its too depressing and upsetting to even write down.

I'll be keeping your little one in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 7, 2007)

:hug2: ray:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 7, 2007)

Thankyou Haley and Emily

Haley,i know what you are going through with Max as well,and yes it does get very depressing

Lulu has an appoitment tomorrow to see the vet again!,i have to get this lump checked out,and her other eye as well

I just don't know if these health problems are trying to tell me something or not 

cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear thisI hope Lulu is okray:

I too know what you feel like, although I don't post about it, Berri is still having abscess problems, there's nothing anyone can do so there isn't any point in posting it. Seems like it'll be a forever problem.Sometimes I wonder if it would be better for her ifit was over:cry2


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

:groupparty:*hugs to both of you*

To all those who have these cronic health issues with their buns. It is so hard to see them suffer.

:group:


----------

